# Stringy mucous on doe??



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Can the pre-kidding mucous that strings out of a doe be whitish? It was about 12" long and opaque/whitish looking. It wasn't the yellowish looking stuff. Does this still mean she's close? I don't have a due date unfortunately. :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I would say she is getting close. I think if I remember right my does have a white discharge. Have you felt for the ligement? Is she starting to develope a bag at all? Keep us posted, it sounds like babys are in the air.


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

Kids yet?! :angel: 

It sounds exactly like you'll be having kids within a few hours!


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Not yet. No bag. I think she might be one of the few who come into milk afterwards?? This is not a textbook case at all.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

How about the ligaments?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Do you have a buck? Check her for heat, tail falgging, increased vocalizing, etc.


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Milk n' Honey said:


> Can the pre-kidding mucous that strings out of a doe be whitish? It was about 12" long and opaque/whitish looking. It wasn't the yellowish looking stuff. Does this still mean she's close? I don't have a due date unfortunately. :shrug:


Sounds like kidding too me! Any kids yet??--the lack of an Udder is confusing however--hopefully she bagged up by now-if not--do you have frozen colostrum in your freezer? I had some problems w/boer twins and low production moms myself last year-so milked my 2 dairy does and put it in the freezer-most of the summer (what i didn't make cheese and soap out of)-but should have enough to bottle feed if i need to this year! Hope all is well


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm worried about her not bagging up also. We've never gotten kids off this doe before so I'm hoping everything is in order with her. She was with a buck last Spring for a couple of months. My husband saw him breed another doe that was out there but she is the one we had get Listeriosis and die, unfortunately. Those were going to be some high quality kids. That buck and this doe that I think is getting ready to kid, were like best buddies....always together. Even when we'd separate them for a while, when they got back together, it was like they were inseparable. Anyway, I've seen him chase all the does, she ran from him and wouldn't have anything to do with him. Then I saw the long string of goob which isn't typical of heat, right? From what i've seen, there isn't anything that thick that comes out during heat cycles. Please do correct me if I'm wrong. Everyone else has had some messy "tail feathers" and some discharge but nothing stringing out a foot long!! BTW, this morning, there is still nothing. I wish I had a stethoscope. Where can I get one or do I have to order online?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

"I wish I had a stethoscope. Where can I get one or do I have to order online?"

What about one of those home health care stores that sell wheel chairs and oxygen supplies?


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Good idea. I think we have one of those in town. I'll check. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Some does are really messy when they come into heat. Just walk her by his pen and see how they react. She might be pregnant, but if she isn't, this might be your chance to get her that way!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can you feel her ligaments? Right before they kid, you can definetly notice a difference. Sometimes even a day or two before.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Milk n' Honey said:


> BTW, this morning, there is still nothing. I wish I had a stethoscope. Where can I get one or do I have to order online?


I used a stethoscope on my two does before they kidded, and easily heard hearbeats. I got my 5.00 stethoscope from Jeffers Livestock supply (where else? They've got the best products and prices anywhere!)


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Any kids yet, I'm so curious??


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

No!! I'm starting to question if she really is PG or not. I saw another doe, who has 3 month old kids and hasn't been rebred yet, in heat today and she had some gooby stuff hangy today. It was only about an inch compared to the 12" on this doe but I'm wondering. My husband swears up and down that she is bred but you can't ever tell by looking. She look sit alright and she's much bigger than usual but PG??? I just don't know. So, I'm still waiting.....


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Jeffers livestock supply has them for about $5





fishhead said:


> "I wish I had a stethoscope. Where can I get one or do I have to order online?"
> 
> What about one of those home health care stores that sell wheel chairs and oxygen supplies?


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

they can have that mucus string a few days before kidding or just hours before. It is always hard when you don't have a due date or even a confirmed pregnancy. Last year I had a doe who I thought was bred just never kidded. She had a fauls pregnancy. At about 4 months from last exposure to a buck I finally decided she wasn't pregnant at all just FAT....though I didn't feed her all that much, just a fauls pregnancy.

oops went on a rabbit trail.

If she hasn't bagged up yes I would be worried. Do you have other goats who are currently giving milk? If not I would suggest whole cows milk or goat kid milk replacer to have on hand just in case. Though sometimes they bag up right after kidding.

(hey I am new here but I think this place is cool  )


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, anything yet? I have a doe that doe not bag up until she delivers, or maybe hours before. I never realize she is that close because of no bag.
Thiouhgt about you all weekend. Let us know.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

One thing I have noticed is in my does (ones who have kidded before) they will get floppy vulvas I guess is the only way to put it. Also normally I can see or feel kids moving around on pregnent does.

here are some pictures and info that might help more on wether she is going to kid soon or not.
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

To me it sounds as if she is real close but it is hard to tell with those gals. So I know how you feel as this past year I was in the same boat with THREE does who I was pretty sure where pregnent but had no clue what so ever on their due date (talk about nervewracking!!!).

MotherClucker


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Is it possible this doe had a false pregnancy? Some can keep you guessing right til the end. Although they generally produce a "cloudburst" (kind of a milky thin discharge) at the end.


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I think she was in heat. I have never seen one get that much goop when in heat but I guess that is what it was. She probably didn't get bred either since I pulled her away from the buck!! LOL!! There is always next time and I really wanted to wait as I have several all due in the same week as it is. I'm going to have to take a week off work!! It will be busy around here!! So, I guess I'll go out, trim her hooves, give her her CD/T and some Cylence (she's digging) and put her back out with the others. Bummer. Guess I'll have to wait on more kids.


----------

